# Going abroad - Reprofit International?



## Mandy33 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello, I am a newbie. Not sure of how to go about this really but after 3 failed attempts we have been advised that DE's is the best option for us (also I am now 43). Due to waiting lists in the UK I have done some research and found a clinic called Reprofit International (I did see a posting but cannot remember on which site) I was hoping that someone may know something about these and if they have any information that they could share or about any clinics abroad really. Help!


----------



## jackie_d (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Mandy33,
If you look under Czech Republic on this site you will find lots of threads on Reprofit, which has many many fans. We went there this year for DE in June and were really lucky, now I am 6 months pg (I'm 46).  It's great because you can email the doctor directly - Dr Stepan Machac -  [email protected]
Best of luck and hope you can find out some info about clinics - it's very daunting isn't it, but I'd recommend Reprofit highly.  
Jackie x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

So would I   .

I'm 40 and my Reprofit little precious is upstairs asleep   .

Its a lovely clinic and the consultants are excellent. It gets very busy tho so don't be alarmed if some of the 'e' mail responses seems a bit short and blunt sometimes.

Good luck

LL x


----------



## Mandy33 (Dec 13, 2009)

Jackie and LL

Thank you so much for your replies - I must be a bit thick as I didn't think I had any replies and I have posted another one on the Reprofit thread that I found - takes a bit getting used to navigating around FF - didn't realise that you have to click on the 'show replies' as it showed '0' messages I didn't think I had any! So apologies if you thought I was ignoring your responses. Finding the whole thing a bit intimidating and scary to be honest but I will definitely do a bit more digging.

Do you know about costs and what is included and how long you have to wait before you get a donor? I've seen so many postings saying slightly different things not sure what it what.

Thank you again for replying to me!

Also congratulations Jackie on being 6 months pregnant! I bet you are thrilled! 

Both you and LL have made me feel better as you have both had positive outcomes - it gives me hope!

Mandy


----------

